# Hobby 750 ELC Paintwork problem



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi its Pete, I have a December 2005 750 ELC. Had its big service late November and now have noticed that the paintwork around the door is blistering. At the moment I don't know if the problem is elsewhere as I have the unit covered with a Protec cover. Its an all silver 750. Have contacted dealer from where I purchased from "Brownhills" nice aftersales rep but could not advise me as they have staffing problems and asked me to contact Lowdham who now have the Hobby dealership. Lowdham tell me they can only deal with 2008 models. Sorry if this is a bit long winded but I wondereds if anyone else had any simular problems. Thanks Pete.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

As an ex Hobby owner, yes it is a problem on some models, one person on this forum had a lot of paint problems with his.

I can honestly say I have owned two and neither suffered in the way you describe, but I believe it is fairly commen.

If you bought it from brownhills I would have thought the onus is on them to offer you a solution. Good Luck.


----------



## normaa (Sep 20, 2007)

*hobby paint*

hi. I had the same problem with my hobby 750... Brownhills wouldn't help. I had to have the costly repairs done by someone else and pay myself. The paintshop guy told me to get rid of it as quick as possible as they can not guarantee the blistering will not return, as the problem is coming from the reverse side of the panels not being finished properly at the factory. 
I hope you can solve your problems and that this helps.

Dennis


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

My brother had the same issues on the rear mouldings of his Hobby. Had to hae them replaced by Hobby. Brownhills at Canterbury did an excellent job and were very accomodating with regards timing. Their level of contact was excellent.


----------



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Hobby 750 paint problems.*

Hi its Pete again, someone said they had their paint defect put right at their own costs, wondered what area that they were talking about. Reason for asking is my 750 is 2 months out of warranty and I only noticed the problem on 13 Feb when I was getting it ready for my first trip of the year. There are quite alot of white marks on the roof and on on side above the main entrance. When you polish them the white diappears to reveal small paint blisters but the marks reappear a few days later. Brownhills state its out of warranty and I will have to pay to have it put right. Lowdham who were very helpful have thier hands tied dealing with 2008 models only. You would think that in todays market paint would last more than 26 months but of course one does not know how long its been stood around before I got it. Having paid £58,000 plus for the van and choosing Hobby for its repution and quality you would think I would not be in this mess. I would really appreciate any advice from anyone. Thanks. Pete.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Pete,

There is something very wrong if your supplying dealer are not interested. Have you tried to contact Hobby direct?

I would think a contact which started something like:

'I have been in contact with the major UK motorhome magazines about a serious problem with my paintwork, we were talking about how I was not looked after by the UK supplier and distributor when it occurred to me that I was being unfair to the manufacturer...'

You get my drift!

If this does not work, then I suggest you get as much info from this site as suggested by others and go to the major magazines followed by whatever the body is that looks after motor homes in the UK. Someone will know for sure.

Regards

Chris


----------

